# EMT-F (fireline EMT) Wildland NREMT CEU question



## Hatch (Jan 28, 2015)

So I am an EMT on a wildland crew - problem is they cannot allocate funds to send me to classes to keep up my CEUs - what's the best way to maintain all those hours required to keep my NREMT?

Last time I ended up just recertifying by examination, but I'd kinda rather do some real training/classes to actually keep up on my certification, as I do tend to do a lot of work on large fires.  This cert isn't just another check in the box for me.

I originally went through EMT school in Florida, now I'm in Colorado.

Thanks


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 28, 2015)

Honestly find classes that meet the requirements and pay for them on your own. Then see about using them as a educational write-off on your taxes


----------



## Hatch (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, yea dude
I am looking for those classes
It's not like you can just google it up - NREMT is pretty specific on CEU guidelines


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 28, 2015)

Actually you just need to look for the local schools for EMT and see if they offer refresher courses. Or ask them if they know who does refresher training. You can also call local fire departments or ambulance companies to see if you can get in on their training to meet the requirements for NREMT.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 28, 2015)

Hatch said:


> So I am an EMT on a wildland crew - problem is they cannot allocate funds to send me to classes to keep up my CEUs - what's the best way to maintain all those hours required to keep my NREMT?
> 
> Last time I ended up just recertifying by examination, but I'd kinda rather do some real training/classes to actually keep up on my certification, as I do tend to do a lot of work on large fires.  This cert isn't just another check in the box for me.
> 
> ...


Their is several sites online one does it 24/7 for $250 you can get all the requirements for the nremt and than some.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 28, 2015)

,Same issue here. I do have a company online that shows some promise but I'm always a little leery.  I'll be calling NatReg tomorrow for input. Googling is a good idea but it takes a lot of  calling and dead ends.  I spoke to a region 2 director on this subject and some med control issues as well.  If you want, I'll get more info to you.  If not....see ya' on line.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 28, 2015)

Joey DeMartino said:


> Same issue here. I do have a company online that shows some promise but I'm always a little leery.  I'll be calling NatReg tomorrow. Goggling is a good idea but it takes a lot of calling.  I spoke to a region 2 director on this subject and some med control issues as well.  If you want I'll get more info to you.


The problem with nremt is the restrictions on distributed education.  I think it's only 10 hours allowed where as in nursing skys the limit.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 28, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> The problem with nremt is the restrictions on distributed education.  I think it's only 10 hours allowed where as in nursing skys the limit.



   You definitely did your homework.  Kinda' confusing isn't it?

   I've spoken to them a few times regarding this issue and the fact that we travel across the US creating a very delicate situation for liability concerns.  So far the one most consistent answer from NatReg has been- it's pretty much up to the state.

   The best information source I've found yet is in Region 2.

 I'll call both and get more info on the CEU issue before I commit to an online dead end.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you on the Front Range?

Red Rocks Community College runs an EMT refresher, but it already started for this semester. If you're desperate, you might be able to work something out if you talk to the program head right away.

Health One EMS (Swedish, etc) has a program starting February 7th. 

Off the top of my head, those are the only refresher classes I know of.

Denver Health does a fair amount of CE, but no formal refresher class.
Centura (Porter, St. Anthony's, etc.) Has some free online CE but it doesn't look like they do a formal refresher. 

Good luck, I hope this helps!


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 29, 2015)

Hatch said:


> So I am an EMT on a wildland crew - problem is they cannot allocate funds to send me to classes to keep up my CEUs - what's the best way to maintain all those hours required to keep my NREMT?
> 
> Last time I ended up just recertifying by examination, but I'd kinda rather do some real training/classes to actually keep up on my certification, as I do tend to do a lot of work on large fires.  This cert isn't just another check in the box for me.
> 
> ...



FEMA directed me to NatReg
NatReg says- 
1)   Any FEMA online classes related to medical or related to it's particular required field.
2)  3-4 college credit hours = 24 CEU hours
  3)  Any MEDICAL training is matched hour for hour (6 hr. class = 6 CEUs)

Our county offers yearly symposiums that cover most of the CEUs -check with your county (Colorado has it's own guidelines as you know).

If you teach VFIS, CPR, etc. many states accept those as CEU hours , Colorado may accept those as well.

There are quite a few online companies that offer accredited online CEU courses.  The one I checked and was told that some of our firefighters use is CE Solutions. They have information on your specific state


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 29, 2015)

Joey DeMartino said:


> FEMA directed me to NatReg
> NatReg says-
> 1)   Any FEMA online classes related to medical or related to it's particular required field.
> 2)  3-4 college credit hours = 24 CEU hours
> ...


Yes but those CEU's from the solution site are V3?, distributed education and again only 10 hours allowed.   The rest must be live.  So that leaves you with, 62 hours of live ceus that must be received some where.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 29, 2015)

Just relaying the info I promised.  Maybe you can take it from here.  Thank You


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 30, 2015)

My advice is to just NREMT recert via the written exam and attend any con-ed you think is going to be interesting or helpful to you without needing to worry if it is good for the recert requirements. Much simpler and less stressful and you get to take the CEUs you really want and it will probably be cheaper that way too if you're paying out of pocket.


----------



## Stubs (Feb 24, 2015)

PM me when you have a chance.     I may have a few solutions for you depending on where your located.


----------

